# Impeller has low power



## Sean Rowan (Dec 4, 2019)

Craftsman snowblower would not start so I took out the carburetor and cleaned it (it was very gunked up). It started, however when i went to blow some snow it seemed like everything had low power (drive, auger and impeller). The throttle is on full power. Could this be an issue with the carburetor? I've never taken apart a carburetor before but I believe I put everything back together correctly. Any help would be great.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Could be a lot of things?

Is the machine actually revving up to full power, and are all belts engaging properly and not slipping? Are all impeller roll pins OK, as well as auger shear pins/bolts, as well as a proper functioning auger gearbox?

I can not attest to your skills at dis-mantling and reassembling a carburetor, or whether you put all the linkage back in the proper holes, without stretching any springs to governor, etc., or weather you emptied the gas tank and cleaned the lines, etc.???


----------

